# Does someone have the recipe?



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I was at a fall meeting the past weekend and someone made peanut butter/honey/chocolate bars. They had rice crispys in them and the recipe came from the ABF phamplet.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

5th one down.

http://www.abfnet.org/displayemailformentries.cfm?EmailformID=117648


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Thank you! These were so good.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's a similar recipe from a few years ago, also put out by the ABF:

Honey-Peanut Butter Bars

3/4 cup honey
3/4 cup peanut butter
1 tsp. vanilla
3 cups Special K cereal
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips, melted

In a large sauce pan over medium heat, bring
honey & peanut butter to a boil. Remove from
heat; stir in vanilla & cereal. Press into
ungreased 9-inch square pan. Chill until firm.
Cut into 20 bars.

(Some notes I've added):
The recipe doesn't specify how to add the
chocolate. Sometimes I mix it together with
the honey and peanut butter before stirring
it into the cereal. Other times I mix the
honey-peanut butter into the cereal and then
pour the melted chocolate over that. Goes
good both ways.

Plain corn flakes work as well as Special K.
They're also a little cheaper. Also uncooked 
rolled oats can be substituted for the cereal.
Corn flakes make for a crunchy bar, while the
rolled oats make for a chewier bar.


----------

